# Migrant Jobs



## Mohab Kamel (Aug 18, 2012)

I know a journalist who is writing an article about migrants finding it difficult to find jobs in Sydney. She is most interested in talking to 309/100 visa holders who find a lack of local experience is holding them back from being offered jobs.

If you, or you know someone in this position, or if you are a migrant finding it hard to find a job, email her at elizabeth.pickworth AT live DOT com DOT au and she will be in touch with you to tell your story.

Also, if you are a spouse of a 309/100 visa holder struggling to support your partner financially with their lack of income and support, this is important also.

She has informed me she will need to talk to someone either tomorrow, or the weekend for publication next week.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Mohab Kamel

Did you find anyone for the article? Perhaps you would add the link when it has been published so we can read the article?

Regards,


Mark


----------

